# General search on Craigslist ???



## BigAl RIP

Is there a way to search all the different areas cities on craigslist at one time ? I always have to go to each indiviual cities to search and it takes forever . There must be a better way ,but I can't find one ....


----------



## DaveNay

I've never found one either.


----------



## TOMLESCOEQUIP

BigAl said:


> Is there a way to search all the different areas cities on craigslist at one time ? I always have to go to each indiviual cities to search and it takes forever . There must be a better way ,but I can't find one ....



Ask & ye shall receive !!!!!!!!!



Crazedlist


You have to tweak it just a bit if you're using firefox.......but it tells you how.

Enjoy !!

Tom


----------



## California

That works great. Thanks!!!


----------



## Deadly Sushi

This is GREAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

TOMLESCOEQUIP said:


> Ask & ye shall receive !!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Crazedlist
> 
> 
> You have to tweak it just a bit if you're using firefox.......but it tells you how.
> 
> Enjoy !!
> 
> Tom


----------



## Dargo

I heard one guy say he goes to Craigslist to get his free home made porn.  What is he talking about?  I have only been on Craigslist once or twice.  I didn't notice any porn for sale.

Oh, I don't have a "myspace" account or "facebook" account either.  Am I falling behind??


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Dargo said:


> Am I falling behind??


 
Were you ever ahead?


----------



## Dargo

PBinWA said:


> Were you ever ahead?



Nah, I never did that sort of stuff in high school or college.  Oh, wait, you are talking about something different!


----------



## California

Dunno about porn but my saved search that shows Craigslist's North Bay [SF] Farm & Garden always returns a ton of indoor dope grower stuff. Hydroponics, gro-lights, nutrients, seeds.  

Also many listings that vaguely reference Prop.215, California's Initiative  that allowed marijuana prescriptions for pain in terminal cancer patients etc. I doubt they verify each prescription before selling. I've wondered if some of those ads are a sting.


----------



## California

Dargo said:


> I have only been on Craigslist once or twice.


Aren't you in Huckabee country? Maybe look in a different region. 

Have you discovered Best of Craigslist? 

It's indescribable; the range of topics is way beyond any one person's imagination. Most of them crude. It contains regional posts that were nominated by readers as 'too good to not share'. About 5% are interesting, just enough to make it worthwhile digging through all the junk - if you are really bored. You might find clues there to find what you are looking for.


----------



## George G

I use this. 

http://www.searchtempest.com/


----------



## Will

Craig's helper is another one.

http://www.craigshelper.com/


----------



## California

That looks good! I like the idea of limiting the geographic area.


I have been using Google's advanced search. Example:
3-point backhoe, $2,000 or under, past week, site limited to Craigslist.

That was constructed using Google's Advanced Search then expanding the additional features on the Advanced screen (hit the + symbol) to add dates and dollar limit. You still have to glance down the list of cities found, to screen out unreasonable distance.


----------



## Erik

I google craigslist.com, then fill in the search window that shows up.


----------



## tommu56

I  know this is an older thread but here is one I use 

http://www.searchtempest.com/

tom


----------

